# cheap, but still decent arrows??



## GSRswapandslow (Aug 24, 2010)

so i'm completely new to bows. I've been a gun guy for a long time..but recently have been being pushed into trying out bows. So i put down some money and have a vantage elite showing up tomorrow. i've got everything else already sitting here (blade rest, carter release, sword titan, doinker setup)....all i lack is arrows.

my neighbor (and biggest influence) has run my numbers and is suggesting the CX medallion-xr's...but i'm just a little intimidated by the price....knowing i'll prob end up with a few in the woods, or worse. I'm going to get the XR's...and some of the line cutters soon...but i want some cheaper ones to start with...under $100 complete with nocks/fletch/tip if possible.

my bow has 40-50lb limbs (i'm keeping it at 50ish since i figure indoor will be the most common thing i shoot)
draw length is 28.5 with spiral's
it'll be using a tied d-loop with a trigger release (bt later though..if that matters)

not sure what else is needed....but i think he ran the numbers on his program at 27.5 and 28" arrow length...and most were saying i need 500's

just looking for some suggestions, thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You're not going to find many descent arrows in that price range fully made up. You may want to check the classifieds here. You can find some good deals in there from time to time. The medallion XR's are a pretty fair priced arrow. I just got a dozen for my wife to try outside.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Aug 24, 2010)

well, for cheap i'm not looking for anything spectacular...or even superb....just something that'll shoot fairly straight but doesn't even have to group great.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

You might find some standard Light Speeds for that price....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

FSL said:


> You might find some standard Light Speeds for that price....


That would be my suggestion as well.


----------



## wera262 (Oct 10, 2006)

GT Ultralight Entradas are inexpensive and shoot just fine


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I used the GTUL Entradas up till this year for field archery, just switched to the Easton Carbon One arrows and am VERY HAPPY with that choice!! I still use the Entradas for hunting and 3-D. If you are looking for a field arrow check out the Carbon One's to see if they fit your price range, if not the GTUL's should fit the bill. I was always told to trim from both ends of the Entrada's, that would give me a truer arrow??!! The GTUL's will not take the pounding of other arrows but they fly fast because of there weight!!
I would think you would need the 500 spines in the UL's, I shoot the 400's out of my X-Force DSHF set at 60 and they smoke down range.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Aug 24, 2010)

screw it....i'll just buy the acc's
a mod can delete this thread


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Your best bet would be good old easton aluminum shafts. They are as inexpensive as about anything and frankly are just a good as any in terms of scores. We old timers were shooting mid-550 field rounds with them using ancient equipment 35 years ago. For those with economy in mind, you can't go wrong with those aluminum shafts and you really won't lose much in terms of score - they just require more maintenance or replacement than carbons and naturally they aren't as fast. I wouldn't buy a cheap carbon shaft as they won't perform as well as the aluminum shaft and are probably more expensive as well.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Aug 24, 2010)

i bought ACC's


----------

